# Hoses, washers, attachments, etc



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

Not necessarily an irrigation question but more of an irritation question.
I cannot for the life of me seem to be to get a hose, washers, and quick connects to work without ending up watering my sneakers. I have 4 garden hoses, one which has a connector that simply cannot be removed, and the others have an issue where it seems like when I want to connect a watering wand for my wife, I can make the connection without a washer and it leaks everywhere, but once I add the washer in, then I cannot even get the wand to 'click' in as there isn't enough room?! I have copper connectors, plastic connectors and about a million combinations that just don't work.
Any suggestions?

Dan in NH


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

By far the best quick connect system that I've used is the Eley. Also order a couple of packs of their hose washers, they are best that I've found.


----------



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

Wow, over $20 for a male and female?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Danno99 said:


> Wow, over $20 for a male and female?


Yeah they work great, they give them away sometimes with a minimum purchase amount.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

When you get the set you won't regret it. It's worth it.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

I bought a set of quick disconnects and an adjustable gun nozzle from harbor freight this spring.

So far so good.

I think they are brass, vs the aluminum (I think) disconnects I've been picking up for years at the big box stores. This just end up getting me all wet.


----------

